# Maple Guitar Stand



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

You guys are probably tired of seeing these stands I make but this one is kinda cool!


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Great looking stand. Love the wood. Beautiful graining. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No such thing as getting tired of seeing your work Gary. This one, has got to be one of the coolest that you have produced yet. That maple is unbelievable. Talk about grain popping!!!! Great work buddy. Looking forward to seeing your next one.
Ken


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

One of the nicest stands I've ever seen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks,Buds!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your all time best Itchy!*

I don't see how you can top this one, but keep on tryin' :thumbsup: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary,
Looks great! Nothing like some good ol' tiger maple. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*deserves a roar...*

pretty gosh darn sweet there! i been looking for a cheap stand but i have some purpleheart and mahogany laying around...think i'll throw one together!!!
i love tiger maple...seriously man, looks amazing! :thumbsup:

is the inlay padauk?...LOOOOOOOVE padauk. im in the process of a neck-thru body replica gibson SG with padauk being the main wood. got rock maple and mahogany in there too.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

The inlay is purpleheart,I was thinking of using bloodwood but it kinda bleeds ove!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Gotta Be Your Best One Yet X2 !*

Good Job, Itchy. That tiger maple figure is great. And, the way it seems to wrap around both sides is very cool. That beautiful stand would make my air guitar look great!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Itchy I found this by accident*

I thought you might be interested. It's a bit different from your design.
See what you think....  bill


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I thought you might be interested. It's a bit different from you design.
> See what you think....  bill


That guy has some interesting inflection in his voice. Some words he really emphasizes like "DAdo" and "DOWel". 

Interesting design. I'd like to see Itchy take it to the next level with some better wood and perhaps do a sunburst design without the dowels and maybe some coved out rests instead. Get to work, Itchy! Ha! Or perhaps I can do it. 

In the video, the builder muses that his stand can handle being tossed around in the back of a van on the way to gigs... no way. Not that it wouldn't hold up to it, that's debatable, but anything that's two pieces and that big isn't something you grab and travel with... at least from my experience.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Taylormade said:


> That guy has some interesting inflection in his voice. . . . .


You are very diplomatic. :icon_smile:

I stopped it well before a minute I think. 








.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> You are very diplomatic. :icon_smile:
> 
> .


yeah, well, I'm new here so I'm treading lightly... gimme a few years :laughing:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*tour de me...*



Taylormade said:


> That guy has some interesting inflection in his voice. Some words he really emphasizes like "DAdo" and "DOWel".
> 
> Interesting design. I'd like to see Itchy take it to the next level with some better wood and perhaps do a sunburst design without the dowels and maybe some coved out rests instead. Get to work, Itchy! Ha! Or perhaps I can do it.
> 
> In the video, the builder muses that his stand can handle being tossed around in the back of a van on the way to gigs... no way. Not that it wouldn't hold up to it, that's debatable, but anything that's two pieces and that big isn't something you grab and travel with... at least from my experience.


i hear ya! when youre on tour you need collapsable stands! im a drummer so touring is great with all those collapsable stands...now if i could figure out collapsable drums haha.

i like this guy. been watching him for a ll over a year now. he makes some fun things and he keeps it on the lighter side. he doesnt claim to be a high end woodworker...he just seems like he's having a blast. he does a bunch of projects with his kids too.

his stand (and itchy's stands [which i would never take on a tour...too nice]) are fine for at home, in the bedroom, living room, or where ever your guitar lays, but they have no place in the trailer or van...too nice for that torture.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

FiveOneSix said:


> his stand (and itchy's stands [which i would never take on a tour...too nice]) are fine for at home, in the bedroom, living room, or where ever your guitar lays, but they have no place in the trailer or van...too nice for that torture.


Yeah, I just didn't want someone thinking "oh wow, one of my stands may make it on stage!" Unless you're making the stand and bringing it to your gig (which I may very well do some time) yourself, it's not likely.

I've made "Itchy-type" stands for my guitar room and that's more than likely where they'll stay... and that's just fine, it's where they belong.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Kind of a thread derailment here but not totally. 



FiveOneSix said:


> ...now if i could figure out collapsable drums haha.


When I read this I immediately remembered an interview I saw several years ago. It was an interview done on a Dutch TV program and the lady was interviewing Cesar Zuiderwijk whom I presume you know - drummer for Golden Earring and busy clinician. 

I didn't understand a word of the 5 or 6 minute interview but I still understood what they were discussing. At one point in the interview he brings out this clear plastic blob, blows it up, and it quickly takes the shape of a drum kit. All one piece. It was a practice kit he had invented and was about to try to market it. 

He played it for a few minutes and it actually looked quite effective for warm up. It wasn't designed for tonal quality just to warm up. He said he wished he had it when he was on the road all those years because warming up often meant playing on the hotel room pillow or the taxi seat on the way to the gig. I don't speak a word of Dutch but I was understanding him somehow anyway. 

I just spent about 15 minutes trying to find that interview for you but no joy. Anyway i thought you might like to know that a "collapsible" highly portable drum kit was invented. How much success he had with it I don't know, I haven't been on the pulse of the drumming industry for many years. 

Cesar was one of my early influences. He remains active to this day as a clinician and also with GE. They are celebrating their 50th anniversary this year. He's a funny guy too. You don't have to speak his language to enjoy his antics on and off stage. 





.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*thanks dude...*

actually i regret to say i do not know who that is. my warm up's were a folded towel over my snare drum. but i have often hit the hotel pillows and the back of the rv seats...paradiddles...mmmmmm!!!
i was gonna make a nesting kit (like the russian nesting dolls) but there would have been too much hardware killing the sound and keeping track of the foam (so the insides wouldnt get scratched from the outer hardware from the one it was protecting) would have been a PITA! and then we got a trailer and i already had cases haha.

my influences were stewart copeland, mike bordin and mike marsh.
:shifty:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

What ever happened to Bonham?...:smile:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, Bonham went off to The Spirit in the Sky. Him and Greenbaum are probably playing that as we speak.:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

H. A. S. said:


> Yeah, Bonham went off to The Spirit in the Sky. Him and Greenbaum are probably playing that as we speak.:laughing:


 
Wouldn't that be nice...:smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

H. A. S. said:


> Yeah, Bonham went off to The Spirit in the Sky. Him and Greenbaum are probably playing that as we speak.:laughing:


That was funny. 







.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*even older...*



mdntrdr said:


> What ever happened to Bonham?...:smile:


before my time boys.

although, i love me some gene kruppa and buddy rich!

most of my friends got into classic rock around the grunge era...i never got into it! the doors and blue oyster cult were the only 2 i could tolerate.
sorry hahaha.:laughing:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Your Not That Young!*



FiveOneSix said:


> before my time boys.


 
Check out Matt Abts... :smile:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*mmhmm...*

nice! that dudes pretty good! :yes:


----------

